# Help ID This Bicycle And What Year



## iinsanemods (May 18, 2013)

I need help IDing This year sale bicycle and how much it would be to sell it and what year is it. This bike is in a better shape than the other one here is some pictures of the bicycle all I know that it is a Columbia Bromleigh 


























I think I only paid $10.00 for this


----------



## MrColumbia (May 19, 2013)

The bike was made in the mid 1980's. There is no "collectors value" to it,  just what someone is willing to pay for a decent riding American made bike. Value=$0 - $75.


----------

